# Injustice



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Trying to set up this series recording for next week.
TiVo is warning me about only having three tuners etc.
BUT doesn't tell me which night or what programmes it clashes with.
SO I plough through the whole dammed week trying to find the problem and on no evening this week am I asking the box to record more that two items at 9.00pm including Injustice.
Is this a bug or am I missing something here.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is most likely just a warning that a programme will be clipped due to padding.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

OzSat said:


> It is most likely just a warning that a programme will be clipped due to padding.


Quite right - Ive found that looking at planned recordings shows that it will clip on Thursday because of the number of things I'm recording at the same time as well as just before and just after!


----------

